# Help Wanted: Engineer



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Clever help wanted ad for Computer Engineer


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

That's evil, I like it.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Seems too easy - 876-8000. :shrug:


----------

